# Sad and Down-Friend Moving Away



## Violagirl (Jun 22, 2014)

I've been feeling really sad and down lately over one of my best friends moving away. He's moving out of state to start grad school for his Ph.D program. I'm really happy for him but I'm extremely bummed for me. :crying: I saw him this past Saturday for what may be the last time I see him in person for a while. He leaves next Monday but it feels as if he's already left and I'm having a really hard time with it. I'm hoping to go and visit him next October for a few days but won't know for sure until August if that will work. I'm having a hard time finding a way to cope with everything and just have been continuing to break down each day...


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

I feel ya. After graduating from high school last year, one of my best friends and I went to see a movie together and that was the last time we ever saw each other, and we'll probably never see each other again (because she and her family moved to the other side of the country).

BUT we do keep in touch on Facebook. I know it's not the same as interacting IRL, but at least it's something. And it makes me so happy to see her having a great time in college.

Being separated from your friends is a pretty awful situation, but at least you can keep in touch and even visit occasionally. I know it's not the same, but remember, it's a small world out there.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

you never know who will become your new best friend. we hold on out of fear, not love, love is free and unconditional, it holds no pain.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Demure is right, even a cross country flight is only six hours, if you live in the us. What is your friends program of study? I wonder how people who decide to do ph ds and things believe they will actually get value out of doing the phd, or the thing.


----------



## harletta (Nov 4, 2012)

I had a friend move away a few years ago and I haven't seen him since. We speak online but rarely. 

Make sure you take the initiative to stay in contact.


----------



## Violagirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Rufus said:


> Demure is right, even a cross country flight is only six hours, if you live in the us. What is your friends program of study? I wonder how people who decide to do ph ds and things believe they will actually get value out of doing the phd, or the thing.


He is going to grad school to do a PhD in Computer Science, with an emphasis in Bioinformatics.

Thank you everyone otherwise for your responses and support. He left this past Monday and it sounds like things are going well for him so far. I'm trying to give him space for now as he settles in and adapts to living in his new city. I'm still adjusting to him being out of state and am still sad about not being able to see him in person as much anymore. I'm hoping to Skype with him at the end of the month to at least talk to him then. The adjustment still is sucky otherwise...


----------

